# 4 acres in jasper,Arkansas.39.500



## ardvark (Nov 20, 2003)

1 old house,city water line,sewer,electric.pond that has been stocked with fish.fruit trees,flower beds,small garden spot,2 old out buildings,about 8 miles from the buffalo national river.great canoeing river..land is 2 miles from town.several thousand dollars of big timber on land.price nagotionable..this land is for sale by owner, call. 870-446-5914. i can email photos if you like...


----------

